# so close....



## reptastic (Jun 22, 2012)

Storm will be 2 y/o in 2 weeks.....yay!!!

Remember this lil guy?










Well now its this big guy lol


----------



## got10 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow !! What are you feeding him , Small children?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol funny thing is he only eats like 3x a week but still growing


----------



## Steven. (Jun 25, 2012)

Holy!!!!!!... I bet he's as tame as a dog.

Sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 25, 2012)

Ahh Storm is a great looker!


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 25, 2012)

From a cute baby to.. a cute giant, lol. He looks great. It seems like Storm likes his pillows.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2012)

@steven yeah hes pretty tame lol as much as can be expected, thank you sarah, i cant wait til he's as big as midgard, @aardbark lol you have no idea,he sleeps on it almost every night


----------



## naturboy87 (Jun 26, 2012)

supper cool good pics hahah right on ....


----------

